# defective joint compound



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They sell mixers for compound that attach to a drill. They run about $15.00. Use one and you're go to go.
Ron


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> They sell mixers for compound that attach to a drill. They run about $15.00. Use one and you're go to go.
> Ron


That doesn't address the issues I brought up. (varying quality of batches, and small lumps present even after using a cake mixer). Nor does your post offer any insight into whether or not this is a common occurrence and whether it should be tolerated. 

I have a big mixer but no way can it mix those clumps. It could mix water into the compound but not those clumps. 
http://www.drillspot.com/pimages/1654/165449_300.jpg


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

All I use is USG and have never had an issue with lumps in 30 years in the remodeling business.
Maybe you're buying this merchandise in a place with a very slow turn over or you're letting it sit around for too long at home or storing it in an inappropriate location. Any and all of these can compromise the product.
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Ron, I have heard this three times in the last month.I wonder if it is another outsourcing. I called my local newspaper about a problem, talked to Joe in India! Told me I'd have one within the hour.......
Told him I'd wait and watch for him........

I buy everything from the back of the stock, bread, cheese, etc. Take it back, newbpainter, get another one. Be safe, G


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for that response Ron. 
The 48lb box of USG AP sat at room temperature for 2 days. So I don't believe my care and storage of the product was an issue.
Both the good and bad batch were from a "big box" store. With the good box of usg, my father said the stocks were nearly empty and that he got one of the last boxes. The day I went to get another box they just stocked it up that day. But who knows how long it's been in the back storage. Long storage in the back _may_ have been the problem. I noticed that the defective batch was not as moist as the last batch I had. That may be from long term storage but who knows for certain.

Question guys, is there any difference in the quality of joint compound that comes in a box and bag vs bucket? someone told me to avoid the buckets because of air pockets in the mud. is this true in your experiences?


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

GBAR in WA said:


> Ron, I have heard this three times in the last month.I wonder if it is another outsourcing. I called my local newspaper about a problem, talked to Joe in India! Told me I'd have one within the hour.......
> Told him I'd wait and watch for him........


Thanks for the response GBAR.
I've had issues with hamilton as well. Some batches of hot mud mixed somewhat easy and others were a p.i.t.a. and clumpy. I also bought a big bucket of premixed Hamilton All Purpose... it had sooo many air pockets. And the air pockets weren't from mixing, they were present before I even mixed. I opened up the bucket and there they were. (those air pockets got bigger as I troweled) I taped corners using the Hamilton All purpose and the next day when I go to see my work ....its bubbled right in the middle on every corner I did. I taped corners using the good batch of USG AP and all was fine .I did the taping with the USG and Hamilton on the same day(on two different rooms) so my technique was rather consistent using both products. I'm never using hamilton again.



=GBAR said:


> Take it back, newbpainter, get another one. Be safe, G


Will do sir. I will also talk to the manager and see how he handles this. I'm thinking they should randomly pick out a few boxes and check them.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

So, at the advice of most of the regulars of the forum - thats hammered in nearly every thread when a newb ask questions -, i strayed away from the "evil" big box stores with their "inferior products" and "limited selection", and instead headed down to the local lumberyard thats been in business for around 30 years. Well, they didn't have much of a selection of brands. They had Easy Finish and proform all made by nationalgypsum. I talked to the lady who owns the place and tell her about my previous problems. She assures me that she rotates stock on the regular. Well, I picked up the box of Easy Finish. I checked the bag and it was moist so I'm thinking all is good. I get home and start mixing. Looks decently smooth untill I put it on... Yes, more lumps. It cost 10 dollars there vs the 6 dollar boxes at the big box stores. I wasted more money* and time*! So I give up on it. The next day I head down to my local Lowes and talk to the exchange person. No hassle at all they let me exchange the opened and used usg box of All purpose that I talked about in my opening post and they let me pick out a new box and let me open it up and check it before I buy them. All is good... I got 2 usg boxes of ap and I'm back troweling like a machine. It mixes easy, no clumps, and goes on smooooth.

The big box stores are not the devil! :no: Btw, Lowes had a way way better selection than my local lumberyard and homedepot.


oh and learning as I go. I put the mud box into a bucket and hooked up my mixer to the electric drill. Smoooth....then I had a little surprise when troweling...little pig tail pieces of plastic from the mixer scraping the bucket. :laughing:. Not a big deal. As soon as I trowel it on and then I pick the few pieces(maybe 5 little pieces in 5 linear feet) out then smooth it over. haha learn as I go. it's these little things...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like the mud was frozen at some point, perhaps in shipping from the plant to the store. You say you're in Southern California, but no telling where the mud was trucked in from. Once mud freezes and separates, no amount of mixing will make it usable again....


----------

